# Sage - Ghost Story for Halloween!



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Sage: Tales from a Magical Kingdom

Sword and Sorcery meets Agatha Christie. Three novellas introduce the Kingdom of Sage and those who protect its boundaries. Join Demetria and her husband Ward in their adventures as they protect Sage from evil: Rats, Snakes and perpetrators from within.

Sometimes it takes a more experienced hand to save an entire Kingdom.

The first of these stories, Toil, Trouble and Rot, was published in Coyote Wild Magazine; the other two are all new, original stories. In Dungeons and Decay find out just how far a mother will go when her child is in danger--and how much magic it takes to keep him safe. In Call to Arms every hand is needed when a ghost invades the kingdom demanding old wrongs be righted.

Maria Schneider has published stories in Coyote Wild Magazine, Dunesteef.com, TownDrunkMag.com and ClonePod.org.

Price: $1.99

Length: 1312 locations.

Maria's Blog: www.BearMountainBooks.com

Smashwords link: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/3625


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

For those that like short stories, my latest was published at "Over My Dead Body."

"Top Secret" is a spy pastiche, a crazy, undercover romp through Nice, France. The writing style is less serious than the stories in Sage. It is my first published story with no speculative element!

http://www.overmydeadbody.com/schneidr.htm

Enjoy!

Maria


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Mainly just a weekend bump up for those looking for dollar fiction for the weekend!

Also check out my other book @1.99--it has two brand-spankin' new reviews this week!



Catch an Honest Thief (A Haven Mystery)


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

For all non-kindle owners--Sage is now available at Smashwords--for 1.00:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/3625

It's in multiple formats including HTML and PDF, EPUB, Sony format and Palm Doc.

Maria


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I wanted to mention that one of the magical "themes" in Sage is gardening.  It never occurred to me to mention that before, but I've recently had some feedback from a gardener.  For those that love plants, the main character is a Master Gardener with all the chores and triumphs -- and magic -- involved with those little green sprouts!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Hello, Miss Schneider.  I read your posts here and thought I'd download a sample of the Sage and have a look.  I couldn't really tell from reading the posts and the description on Amazon if this is a young adult book, but maybe I missed something.  I'm good at that.  Anyway, hope to read more about it soon.  Brendan


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Hello Mr. Brendan!  Thank you very much for your comment!  "Sage" is suitable for YA reading although the characters are not YA--as you'll probably glean from the sample, the hero and heroine are quite grown up--with kids of their own!  

I'm thrilled that you decided to download a sample, and I sincerely hope that you enjoy it.

I also see that you have *several* books out and some pretty impressive reviews. Are any of your titles on Smashwords?  My ebook reader is my computer!

Very best,
Maria


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I have the first four published on Smashwords and will have more when I get time... so little... whew! I have read a little of the sample so far and it looks good.  Going to read some more later on tonight.  Brendan


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Brendan--thanks for the reading!

I was over at your blog.  If you write anywhere near that funny in your books, I know I'll like them!!!  I especially liked the "methane" reference.  Spend all your day in a meeting, perhaps?  I think I worked for that company...



Maria


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Ah, Miss Maria, Brendan will keep you entertained with his wit and charm!  I downloaded a sample of Sage.  It's good to see a gardener get some respect!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks MaMiller.  Hope you enjoy the sample!!!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Weekend bump!  As I said in my other thread, I'm *hoping* to have another short story out soon...!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I downloaded "Sage" about a month ago, and I enjoyed it. It was a nice concept, developing a magical realm and spinning off short stories based on the characters.

I'll try to get around to posting a review one of these days.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Jim, thank you so much for reading and for stopping by to comment.  Reviews are never a requirement, but are always appreciated if you have the time!

Is your book on Smashwords (Smashwords is down today, I noticed...)

Maria


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> Is your book on Smashwords (Smashwords is down today, I noticed...)


Maria, if you mean me, yes, it's on Smashwords. It's on Amazon Kindle too for $1.95, but I've submitted a price reduction to $0.99, which should kick in in a day or so. If you want to download it from Smashwords, send me a PM and I'll send you a coupon for a free one. I generated the coupon a couple of weeks ago for the EBook Drop Program, but it's still good.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Why, thank you Jim!  I do believe I'll take you up on that very generous offer.  I was out at smashwords and found your book.

I confess I already downloaded the sample.  I also read some of the reviews on Amazon--it sounds like a really interesting book!!! 

Maria


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Maria, I sent you a PM about this.

JimC


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Got me some Magical Kingdom this morning.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Ed!  You rock...!

Thanks, I hope you enjoy it.

Maria


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Your welcome.  

Ed P


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Just a quick note:  I was traveling last week--specifically to Europe with my parents, who wanted to see Rome and Spain.  I'll be blogging about the adventures and posting things we learned, along with pictures over the next month.  For anyone interested in following along, join me at my blog:

www.BearMountainBooks.com

Welcome!
Maria


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

The Aspiring Mangaka & Writers Club has posed an interview/article about "Sage: Tales from a Magical Kingdom."

http://amwc.wordpress.com/

I'll be stopping over there during the day in case anyone posts comments or questions!!!

Maria


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> The Aspiring Mangaka & Writers Club has posed an interview/article about "Sage: Tales from a Magical Kingdom."


A very nice interview, I enjoyed reading it.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

For all those new Christmas Kindles, "Sage" would be a great download, and for $1.00, it's a bargain. This was one of the first books that I read on my Kindle, and it hooked me on both the Kindle and Ms. Schneider's writing. "Sage" is a marvelous fantasy world, and it's one of those rare books that both grown-ups and kids will enjoy.

Sage: Tales from a Magical Kingdom


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Sage had a great Christmas season--thank you to everyone for your support!!!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Well, the end of June is almost here.  I'm starting to think hard about changing the price of some of my work.  Sage has been at 1.00 or 99 cents since its release.  Originally I planned on leaving it there, but I've been reading about a few more reasons to raise the price; namely that a lot of people avoid the 99 cent books.  (I look for them, but then, that's me!)

I won't go to 2.99 for this one as it's 3 novellas rather than a novel.  But I am thinking that 1.99 is still a good value.

I admit.  I'm still on the fence.  There are so many changes going on, and I think there will be a huge number of books that go up in price.  The Agency model already hit all of us reading consumers.   There are a lot of pricing complaints on the forums and I don't want to alienate consumers.

So there you have it.  I have already raised the price of "Catch an Honest Thief" on Smashwords.  I'll be raising the price on Amazon soon.

If anyone has any protests--let me know!

Maria


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

"Sage" is a very good value for $1.99. "Sage" is one of the books I put on my Amazon list of favorite books I've read on my Kindle. As much as I've enjoyed your other books, I think "Sage" is still my favorite. You created a marvelous and very original fantasy world and populated it with some great characters like Demetria and Ward and their kids.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks Jim, you are such a buddy!!

Amazon must have been worried about all my fans -- they discounted Sage this morning to 79 cents!  So now it's REALLY  a bargain!

As with any Amazon sale, I have no idea how long it will last!!!

Maria


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

79 cents is a steal for "Sage"!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Especially since I've already raised the price of it on Smashwords--with intent to raise the price on Amazon.  I'll leave Sage on Amazon as is  for now.  I have no idea how long Amazon will leave it on sale, but I'm not one to crash a good party!!!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Maria, the good news is that you get royalties based on the price you set, I think.

Actually, I would love for Amazon to reduce the price of my book from $0.99 to $0.79 for a while at least.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Amazon's great sale for Sage appears to have ended--so the price will go from 99 cents to $1.99 sometime in the next few hours (usually takes about 24 hours.) so the price is now $1.99, still a decent bargain (or so I think anyway!)

Thank you to everyone who bought Sage during the sale. I sold more during the sale than in any month prior. I hope you enjoy the read!

Thanks,
Maria

EDIT: Amazon switched the price to $1.99, but put it on sale again...for 99 cents!!! Once again, I have no control over when this sale ends, but for now it is 99 cents!!! That sale only lasted about 2 hours...!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Maria, I know you're busy working on new books, but one day, I would love to see a sequel to "Sage" or even an expanded version.

I'm just sayin'...  

JimC


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks Jim.  My husband really likes the Sage stories too.  I think if I do more it will be a novel.  I like novels better and I have a few ideas.

Yesterday, Sage was 99 cents, $1.99 AND $1.79.  I guess Amazon couldn't decide HOW to price this masterpiece!    I checked this morning and it was still $1.79 so maybe it will stay there for a while.  That matches the lowest "other" price by kobobooks.

Have a great weekend everyone!

Maria


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Sage: Tales from a Magical Kingdom

Sword and Sorcery meets Agatha Christie. Three novellas introduce the Kingdom of Sage and those who protect its boundaries. Join Demetria and her husband Ward in their adventures as they protect Sage from evil: Rats, Snakes and perpetrators from within.

If you're looking for some light reading for Halloween...with just a bit of SPOOK! --the third novella in this anthology is a ghost story.



We need little ghost smileys...

Maria


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Betsy


Niiiice ghost! Probably a wee bit more friendly looking than the one in my story...but the ghost means well...I think.


----------

